# How do I....



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

...paste a picture into a message ?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

[ img]url_to_image [ /img]

(remove the space after each "[")
Also covered in the Signatue FAQ: http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/tt/TT-images_faq.htm


----------

